# 235 tire for 2000 infiniti i30 with original wheels



## steve20 (Jan 12, 2005)

*225 tire for 2000 infiniti i30 with original wheels*

will there be any clearance issues if i get 225/55/16 on my original wheel? Thanks


----------

